

Why you should move that button 3px to the left - kadavy
http://www.designstaff.org/articles/design-details-2011-11-29.html

======
pedalpete
Is this quote really about design?? " have certainly been in a bad mood,
gotten confused by a product, and found myself repeatedly smashing a button to
no effect. In my frustration, I try the same thing, just harder. But it
doesn’t help me accomplish my goal."

This sounds more like something that is broken. I wish there was a better
example provided of bad design affecting the users mood.

------
yughyu
Why do you think you're at the mercy of the programmers? Why can't you learn
to build and deploy the code yourself? Seems like a bit of a bottleneck to put
all your changes through a programmer.

~~~
pedalpete
Everyone has their skills. Not all designers are coders, even knowing how to
efficiently create HTML and css isn't something that everybody needs to be
great at.

I agree it is helpful that designers know the basics of html and css, but that
isn't their job.

It's like asking a developer why they aren't also a designer. Why not just
learn how to design.

Having said that I've met a few designers who are AMAZING programmers as well
(or vice-versa) but it is a very rare and valuable combination.

I'm learning some design now through designlab (just started), but I likely
won't become an amazing designer, I just want to get better and possibly
improve my abilities to see what the designers see and I'm missing, and
hopefully improve my ability to work and communicate with designers.

